

Raspberry Pi Now Shipping With RAM Upgraded To 512MB For The Same Price - Ecio78
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/15/raspberry-pi-mini-computer-now-shipping-with-ram-upgraded-to-512mb-from-256mb-same-tiny-35-price-tag

======
Ecio78
Original news on HN from Raspberry blog:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4654251>

------
ibotty
that's great!

